# Hitachi C 10RJ jobsite tablesaw



## rjnwood99 (Oct 28, 2021)

I purchased this jobsite saw a year ago , I liked it but now the fence doesn't lock down . I am not impressed with the fence . My question : is there a better aftermarket fence out there. At this time I would not recommend this tablesaw.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you may want to see about making adjustments on your fence. quite often there are mechanisms to tighten, angle, etc. the lock down feature. would be surprised if it didn't have them. the owners manual, or online researches may help you on that.

if it is not locking down, i would advise not using the saw/fence until you have figured out a corrective plan. contacting the manufacturer would be my next step, if the adjustments aren't there/don't work.


----------

